# ZOE



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i was looking online at drs foster smith. and the only ZOE i can find says its for saltwater does that matter?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=4990


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

It comes in freshwater and saltwater versions. Not sure of the difference (never had a salwater tank) but I'd use the right kind. It works great.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks man was just about to place an order at fostersmith and was gonna scoop some but since it not for freshwater guess i wont


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

here is a link for some freshwater zoe http://www.thefind.com/search?query=kent+zoe+freshwater


----------



## thasiccest13 (Apr 25, 2007)

did Kent stop making Zoe for Freshwater? Kent's website only lists Marine (Salt Water)
I dont really want to order it online, i just got out of going threw a mayjor credit card fraud from online ordering............
Is there another product that is the same/close that is readily available at most fish stores........
thanks


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

yes Kent stopped making freshwater Zoe.but there are also really good products like it.kordon makes one called VitaTrace.Boyd Enterprises makes vita-chem.Seachem makes Nourish all great products.still will miss Kent Zoe i am happy that i have enough to last me years


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

so whats different with the salt water stuff?


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

sandman503 said:


> so whats different with the salt water stuff?


I have asked the same question my self and done some research here is the post for it.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=181933
I cant give ya an answer as to the difference the content looks identical to me.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

its pretty much the same. I've used both and they seemed to have the same affect on the fish. I liked em both.


----------

